# The Halloweenie!



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Lincoln Police Seek 'Halloweenie' Streaker
Trombone Added To Cover 'Strategic' Areas

8:57 am CDT October 6, 2010
LINCOLN, Neb. -- Lincoln police are looking for a suspect they're calling the "Halloweenie," a man who gave an unexpected and explicit halftime show during the game between Lincoln Southeast and East. Police said the streaker raced from the south end zone all the way across the field during the band's performance. Police added a trombone to the photos issued to the media to cover "strategic" areas of the streaker.

http://www.ketv.com/r/25290515/detail.html


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

lol he was wearing a Scream movie mask and nothing else!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If the police had added a piccolo to the picture instead of a trombone, it would shame the guy so much that he would never streak again:jol:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hahaha, Roxy, I was thinking the exact same thing!!!


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

funny thing is it sounds worse then it is. The Trombone was placed under his arm so it looked like he was carrying it. When I first read it I got a completely different mental image of its placement!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Why are streakers NEVER tanned??


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

so they look like greased lightening?


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

What's REALLY sad is that his outfit was less offensive than the band uniforms.


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

"..... Yeah officer.... I know a guy hung like a trombone....."


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hey I know that guy! uh I mean the guy that wears those shoes.


----------

